# I need a new 1/2” torque wrench which one



## Farmerbrown2

I have two 1/2 drive torque wrench’s one snap on one central tool neither one is accurate anymore. Anyone have an opinion on a reasonable priced torque wrench.


----------



## carcajou

CDI makes snap on's torque wrenches. A lot cheaper without the snap on decal.


----------



## glasswrongsize

farmerbrown said:


> I have two 1/2 drive torque wrench's one snap on one central tool neither one is accurate anymore. Anyone have an opinion on a reasonable priced torque wrench.


They can't be recalibrated?


----------



## 8350HiTech

glasswrongsize said:


> They can't be recalibrated?


My thought as well. Why buy new tools when a tweak by a pro should renew what's already owned.


----------



## PaMike

Call your Snap on Dealer. We build electrical panels at work that are UL rated. They require our torque wrenches to be calibrated every 2 years. Just send it off to Snap on and they take care of it. There is a charge but I don't remember the cost.


----------



## Farmerbrown2

Thanks for the info never thought of getting them worked on


----------



## NewBerlinBaler

Just curious farmerbrown, how do you know they're not accurate?


----------



## Farmerbrown2

Sometimes it won’t click my 12 year old turned a half inch bolt off on the Discbine that’s when I figured something was wrong. The snap on is a dial indicator and needle doesn’t go back to desired torque. Both wrench’s are probably 50 years old as they where my fathers when he worked for IH. I called about the Central they no longer make parts for that one. I have to call snapon guy yet.


----------



## woodland

Farmer brown if they lasted 50 years that's pretty darn good. We got a few hand tools here that age but they're pretty wore/rusted out. Good job on keeping it that long????

I've still got 15 years till I'm 50 and hopefully won't require "calibration" any time soon. ????

Adrian


----------



## Farmineer95

Think it was 50 bucks last time i had my 1/2torque wrench recalibrated by snappy.


----------

